

HTML's new template tag: Standardizing client-side templating - cleverjake
http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/webcomponents/template/

======
rauar
A template tag is one thing. Populating the template with data another. And
based on this proposal it would definitely not be my first choice. without at
least some kind of data binding it's not going to be an alternative to the
currently available javascript template engines.

